# Old Craftsman Dovetail Jig help



## vintagezx (Dec 20, 2009)

Hey all,

I'm new to the forums and am appreciating the info I am finding here!

I just picked up an old Craftsman Dovetail jig off ebay. When I got it, I was surprised to find the template was made of plastic. I have never used one before, and am hoping maybe someone has had one of these and can share some instructions with me. It did not come with any bushings, so any help would be appreciated.

I'm a little afraid tot even attempt anything with this thing for fear that I will destroy it.

thanks for the help


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Its not plastic is Phenolic. 
You can only use a special craftsman 1/4" and 1/2" dove tail bit, and only Craftsman bushings made for that jig. You can take the model number down, and take it to craftsman or you can just take in the two templates that came with it into Sears and see if they still sell the bushings, and bits. 
Other then that that's all I got for ya. 
I have an old one as well but I can't use it because no one sells the dang bits, or bushings. No directions to be found either.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

If you can give me until late tomorrow afternoon or thurs, I'll post the needed info from my manual. Guide sizes, bit sizes and part #'s if I can find them. 

I have posted this info once before in another thread but am unable to find it at the moment.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Router Forums - View Single Post - Craftsman parts and manuals

http://www.routerforums.com/89752-post4.html
==========



vintagezx said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm new to the forums and am appreciating the info I am finding here!
> 
> ...


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

BOOM !
BJ to the rescue ! Thanks man that helps me out as well


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Joshua, and welcome to the RouterForums. Glad to have you as a member.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks Bj, you saved me a trip from drudging thru the mud and rain to get to my shop for the manual.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bud

Your Welcome ,, Duck soup once you said you posted one it was easy to find on the fourm.. 


=========



Hamlin said:


> Thanks Bj, you saved me a trip from drudging thru the mud and rain to get to my shop for the manual.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

You guys come up with a model number and let me know. I"ve got one sitting in the basement, w/ OE manual... if you need a parts number...and its the same model as mine..i'll hook ya up...

bill


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Mine is : #*315.27510* *3128*


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I think the one I have is the 16" model prior to what the carry now..manuals for both..

craftsman router fixture: 25450

craftsman boxjoint templates: 25550


----------



## Twill57 (Jun 8, 2009)

Still looking for a manual? I have a pdf for the 315.25710 I have been trying to upload in the manuals section. If you want, PM with your email and I will send it to you.


----------



## vintagezx (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks for the information, that's the jig I have. I borrowed a bushing from a buddy and sized things up. I don't understand (this is where my ignorance shows) why you need a special bit or bushing to use it. Everything looks like it should clear ok. What am I missing?


----------



## vintagezx (Dec 20, 2009)

Twill57 said:


> Still looking for a manual? I have a pdf for the 315.25710 I have been trying to upload in the manuals section. If you want, PM with your email and I will send it to you.


Well Twill57...being a newbee I can't PM til I post 8 more times. :sad:

I'll work on that. I would like to get a copy from you. Thanks


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

That's easy, Joshua.. Just comment on some posts.. or go greet a few people in "Introductions".. Getting to 10 should take you about 5 minutes.


----------



## Robert Cavin (May 6, 2009)

I have the whole set intact. Bushings and all. Attempted use maybe 6 times. Did not know what I was doing. Bought a new Rockler dovetail jig. Was getting ready to put my old one on Craig's List. If your interested let me know


----------



## Micah (Oct 11, 2010)

*could not find the Craftsman DT bits*



Duane867 said:


> Its not plastic is Phenolic.
> You can only use a special craftsman 1/4" and 1/2" dove tail bit, and only Craftsman bushings made for that jig. You can take the model number down, and take it to craftsman or you can just take in the two templates that came with it into Sears and see if they still sell the bushings, and bits.
> Other then that that's all I got for ya.
> I have an old one as well but I can't use it because no one sells the dang bits, or bushings. No directions to be found either.


I have one too. I went to Sears and the bits were no longer carried. I do have the instructions, let me know if you want me to scan to pdf. But I'll be out now until Feb. 1.


----------



## themilkguy (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi folks,

That's the same jig that I just bought, again with no bushing or bits. 

I'm in the same boat as VintageGX - what makes the Craftsman gear so specific? What prevents me from heading to Home Depot and buying a bit and a bushing if I take along the fingers from the jig to size it up?

Also, if one of you guys still has that pdf of the manual, I would appreciate a copy as well. I have only been able to find a manual for a similar model.

Cheers,
Craig


----------



## papa76302 (Jan 12, 2011)

After the help recieved here I have determined that the bits can be ordered on line ( for instance 1/4 inch box joints on my Crapsman jig is actualy 9/32 inch ) have not tried the dovetail yet. I did get a universal bushing set with plate at Lowe's. Hope this helps, I am waiting for the knew bit to arrive and will know for sure. Seems, from what I have been told all or alnost all of the jigs have to use their on bits and or bushings


----------



## papa76302 (Jan 12, 2011)

I have books for two different crapsman jigs. What part number?


----------



## sunny brae (Mar 9, 2011)

*Old craftsman dovetail jig help*

Hey no problem my friend
The old craftsman jig were built well, but take a little finess to set them up. The parts manual is on the web just type in Sears Craftsman dovetail jig and it will come up . As to the bushings or as they are called inlay base bushings, you can no longer get a singe bushing they come in kits of 8 now. They can be purchased for Sears catalogue ( in canada) 1-800-267-3277 When you order make sure you have the ser# and Model number of your router to insure the bushings will fit. you might need a new base.


----------



## Projects (Jul 28, 2009)

*Model # 315.25710*



TwoSkies57 said:


> You guys come up with a model number and let me know. I"ve got one sitting in the basement, w/ OE manual... if you need a parts number...and its the same model as mine..i'll hook ya up...
> 
> bill


Amazing, there must be hundreds of those out there and not one manual. I just posted the same request two days ago. Would you mind checking the one in the basement and see if it is indeed a 315.25710. If so, I would be very interested in a copy of the owners manual.


----------



## rcsec (Nov 19, 2009)

To chime on the bushing & bit quest...
I have the 92570 (315.92570) dovetail jig; picked it up without a manual. I was able to locate one. The manual call for two different bits: 26319 & 26318.

I picked up Craftsman Template Guide Bushings (9)25079 set. It has 3 guide bushings in the set.

When using this kit, do I need to use these bushings or will any standard bushings work? Do I need to use these bits, specific substitute or any 1/4" & 1/2" bit?

Sorry, I'm just a little confused.

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## n6vc (Oct 11, 2012)

Duane867 said:


> Its not plastic is Phenolic.
> You can only use a special craftsman 1/4" and 1/2" dove tail bit, and only Craftsman bushings made for that jig. You can take the model number down, and take it to craftsman or you can just take in the two templates that came with it into Sears and see if they still sell the bushings, and bits.
> Other then that that's all I got for ya.
> I have an old one as well but I can't use it because no one sells the dang bits, or bushings. No directions to be found either.


Hi Duane,
My Craftsman dovetail jig is from the late 60's and it has a plastic template. I still use it all the time. I have it set up for making 1/2" dovetails in 3/4" wood. The later ones may have used phenolic, but the one I have uses black plastic supported on aluminum angles. 

There were no special bits or bushings used for the one I have. I just bought the bushing set for the router being used. The correct bushing fits the template snugly. I have used Craftsman and Porter-Cable bushings. I think the 5/8" bushings are the ones that fit. 

Over the years, I have purchased the 9 degree 1/2" dovetail router bits with 1/4" shanks for the craftsman jig. I know of no reason why the 1/2" shanks wouldn't work as well. I just haven't tried them, yet.

I use a sled for making box joints on 3/4" wood (bee boxes for my bee hives) on the table saw. 

I use the router jig Bob presented on Router Workshop for box joints on small projects. The template I made is for 1/4" box joints.

All the jigs do very accurate jobs.


----------



## Walt (Anchorqage) (Oct 29, 2014)

Where do you buy the the 9 degree 1/2" dovetail router bits with 1/4" shanks for the craftsman jig? I searched the internet and can' find it. I have the old Craftsman jig & bushing but I have lost the bit. I tried the 1/2"dovetail bit that Sears now carries and it doesn't work.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Walt.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

rcsec said:


> To chime on the bushing & bit quest...
> I have the 92570 (315.92570) dovetail jig; picked it up without a manual. I was able to locate one. The manual call for two different bits: 26319 & 26318.
> 
> I picked up Craftsman Template Guide Bushings (9)25079 set. It has 3 guide bushings in the set.
> ...


I have a pretty old crapsman DT jig and the manual calls out specific bushing sizes. I have a PC compatible bushing set (woodriver) that has compatible bushings for both 1/2" and 1/4" templates (er, both sides of the stock template). 17/32" for 1/2" AND 7/16" for 1/4". I tested both bushings and they fit the fingers just fine. I used an old griz dt bit just recently to make a dovetail box but the part number (G1389) doesn't fit their current numbering scheme. I have the original bit but it's HSS and is pretty dull at this point. I think its a 7 degree 9/16" but that's just a guess.

I have to say, the jig is incredibly aggravating to use. The phenolic template bows up and the clamping/locking mechanisms are weak. Setup takes a fair amount of time and you have to twist every wingnut (6 of them) super hard to make sure there is no movement. My fingers ached for days. I have to push down on the router to make sure the template is in direct contact with the work piece. One little slip and you get to start over. Ugh, what torture.

In a short while, I will have my Incra LS25 ready to go and will gladly give that POS jig the huge drop kick it truly deserves!


----------

